# vždyť na konopnou košili zas konopí se hodí



## Mišo

Album "Monology", pesnička "Pochyby", Karel Kryl spieva:

20. Nuž umím číst a psáti, však na tom nedosti,
já učil se též lháti - zbraň proti podlosti,
kdo dobrem čelí násilí, jen zřídka vděčnost zplodí,
*vždyť na konopnou košili zas konopí se hodí*,
chceš-li ji látat.

_Ako si vysvetliť túto metaforu v kontexte slohy?_


----------



## winpoj

Na hrubý pytel hrubá záplata. Násilí je lepší čelit násilím, podlosti pak lhaním, bych řekl, že autor říká, i když bych to do něj neřekl.


----------



## Mišo

winpoj said:


> Na hrubý pytel hrubá záplata. Násilí je lepší čelit násilím, podlosti pak lhaním, bych řekl, že autor říká, i když bych to do něj neřekl.



Karel tu skôr spieva o tom, ako ho *druhí* učili klamať a jak pred ním svoj kumšt obhajovali.


----------



## Mišo

Pod konopnou košeľou ma ešte napadla slučka šibenice.


----------



## werrr

Mišo said:


> Pod konopnou košeľou ma ešte napadla slučka šibenice.


No to asi ne, tady se opět kloním k winpojovi:


na konopnou košili zas konopí se hodí
=
na hrubou košili se hodí jen hrubá příze 
~
prostý (přízemní) problém má mít prosté (přízemní) řešení
~
když jde o přežití, není čas na žádné velké ideály


----------

